# Getting Out Of The Mud



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so I mentioned last friday that I couldn't hook up to the trailer due to the mud at the seasonal site. Well, since then things haven't improved. We were forecast to get a bunch of Rain Monday night, so I went out to the site ahead of it to try again. This time I got the truck under the trailer, but the truck was sinking out of site before the weight got loaded completely on it, so I aborted again. I almost didn't get out with just the truck, and now the ground in front of the trailer is...... lets say...... churned up a bit......









So, I decided it was definetly time for plan 'B'

Talking with my Dad, we came up with the idea of laying down 3/4" OSB on the ground and driving on that. I figured I could get 3 4x8 sheets and cut them lengthwise. I would then screw a couple strips across the underside so they don't get thrown out from under the truck. Then by alternating moving them we could get the truck back to the trailer without burying it. Now the trailer is sitting on Concrete paving stones that have sunk a little, but at least the wheels aren't buried or anything, which I figure will make it easier to get it moving. Then I could hook up to the trailer and push it out of the spot allowing it to run on additional pieces of OSB.

So now the nagging things in the back of my head include: Will the OSB hold up under the weight of the super duty and will I be able to get traction on the wood, or will I just spin my tires? Sortof a corellary to the second part is should I be attempting this in 2WD or 4WD?









Finally, are there any good ideas out there to solve this without resorting to all of this work?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Heavy Duty Tow Truck???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you're on track..

Remember to have the wood available for the trailer's wheels as well.

If someone else can been there with a 2nd truck, that might also help. I remember seeing some videos (link was posted here) of some guys stuck on a beach with a trailer attached. They had a 2nd truck connect to the first with tow straps and between the two trucks they were able to get out.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

A winch. Probally a Warn XD9000I would work. Hook it to a tree across the way and it will pull you both out. 2wd or 4wd it wont matter, the winch will pull you both.

Trust me....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> A winch. Probally a Warn XD9000I would work. Hook it to a tree across the way and it will pull you both out. 2wd or 4wd it wont matter, the winch will pull you both.
> 
> Trust me....


I did that to my parents yard about 3 years ago...funny thing about that is that was the same time they told me I should find somewhere else to store my Outback.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A winch. Probally a Warn XD9000I would work. Hook it to a tree across the way and it will pull you both out. 2wd or 4wd it wont matter, the winch will pull you both.
> 
> Trust me....


Hmm, a Winch..... Always wanted to buy one of those......









The only problem with the tow truck/winch idea is that the trailer is nosed into the site. If I went forward, I'd have to pull it through ~100 feet of mud while steering between trees, and I'm not convinced I could get between them all. Backing up is a short trip to the road (~20' for the trailer's tires), but I'm worried about pulling the bumper off the trailer. I will have a tow strap though in case I can figure out how to attach it to the trailer...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Please...please..please...

Make sure you take at least 3 people.

You in your truck
FIL in his

one last person with a video camera and an account on YouTube...this is gonna be fun!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> A winch. Probally a Warn XD9000I would work. Hook it to a tree across the way and it will pull you both out. 2wd or 4wd it wont matter, the winch will pull you both.
> 
> Trust me....


That's a $1,000 winch!!!









So, how many thousand of lbs of force do you really need?









I'm guessing since I'm not trying to pick up the rig, that all you need is a little help....


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Nathan

You do realize you are picking up a following on this one don't you? It's getting to the point that "film at five" is going to be expected.

I have no words of wisdom that haven't already been voiced but I'm plugging for you.

Keep us advised please.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> Nathan
> 
> You do realize you are picking up a following on this one don't you? It's getting to the point that "film at five" is going to be expected.
> 
> ...


I can't guarentee video, but I could probably take a picture to two.....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

There is definitely a following now. I can't wait to hear the outcome.

From the posts on here on other forums about the bumpers on most TT, I don't blame you for hesitating to use that as a means to pull. I have "daisy-chained" before to get out of a tight situation, and one thing to think about. If you have 2 separate tow vehicles on dry ground, you can maneuver slowly to avoid your trailer hitting a tree.

You got my wishes for best of luck!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Nathan
> 
> You do realize you are picking up a following on this one don't you? It's getting to the point that "film at five" is going to be expected.
> 
> ...


I can't guarentee video, but I could probably take a picture to two.....








[/quote]
OK, OK, OK.....I thought it was time for me to chime in here and offer a helping hand....I have been through these types of situations before and know exactly what help you need...........Ill hold the video camera for you!!!
















Oh ya, ill also be there to help the Dodge get out.....









sorry, couldnt resist.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Nathan
> 
> You do realize you are picking up a following on this one don't you? It's getting to the point that "film at five" is going to be expected.
> 
> ...


I can't guarentee video, but I could probably take a picture to two.....








[/quote]

Stills work just fine, but only if they don't add to your level of anxiety.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

To answer your question, yes the plywood will hold up. Think of it as snowshoes for your tires. Every year we have a huge concert (Pops in the park) on our baseball field at Eldredge parkway. It is a beautiful field, known nationally as the place where future Red Sox and Yankee players are recruited by scouts, from the college leagues. When they set up the pavillion, they drive three loaded box trucks (Ryder, 3 ton?) across the field while on a plywood road (They do use the full 4x8 sheet though...). When they are done, you cant even see where the plywood was laid out. You may have to level out the ground which will be under the wood, as any air gaps or voids will compromise the support of the wood. And please, dont get stuck and have that Dodge have to pull you out...


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

If your tires have mud on them when/if you get on the 3/4 Ply you will have issues's, the wood will support the wait, but the traction will be the problem. The truck will either spit the ply wood out or will slide to one side or the other and off the wood if the trailer gets bogged down.
Wouldnt reccomend pulling on the rear of the camper very much at all! A bumper that cant handle a bike rike doesnt stand a chance.

If the TV has a hard time getting there to hook up to the trailer, the trailer will finish what the mud started ( stuck). If you try, 4x4! go slow, steady wheels straight! If the truck diggs in your done! Disconnect and get the, well, you know what to pull you out.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

DernMooseAK said:


> If your tires have mud on them when/if you get on the 3/4 Ply you will have issues's, the wood will support the wait, but the traction will be the problem. The truck will either spit the ply wood out or will slide to one side or the other and off the wood if the trailer gets bogged down.
> Wouldnt reccomend pulling on the rear of the camper very much at all! A bumper that cant handle a bike rike doesnt stand a chance.
> 
> If the TV has a hard time getting there to hook up to the trailer, the trailer will finish what the mud started ( stuck). If you try, 4x4! go slow, steady wheels straight! If the truck diggs in your done! Disconnect and get the, well, you know what to pull you out.


So, if the tires are just dirty because the roads are dirt, but not muddy, do you suppose I have to rinse them off and let them dry?

I think if I keep the trailer on wood (remember it's on small conrete blocks right now) then I shouldn't have too much trouble if I can keep the truck from sinking and it has enough traction to move that weight.

One possiblity would be varrying air pressure in the tires. I know this helps on sand, but not sure if it would help any on a hard surface...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Does the campground have a tractor with a hitch hookup on the bucket/fork? Maybe they could move it for you. Ive seen this done in the warehouse that i store min for the winter.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Don't know if you could hook onto the trailer's axle but the bumper would be a no-no. Is it possible to rent a wench somewhere and use existing trees to wench it out . I've done this with a 12x7 trailer loaded 3 feet high with firewood, which is a pretty good load. Still only 7k lbs or so though. Used the tandem axles.

Have you thought of fastening cleats to the OSB for better traction? Usually one side of OSB is a lot slicker than the other. Turn the rougher side up.

With the expense of the OSB sheets and /or renting a wench etc., you may be better off to just get a tow truck to pull it the 20 feet to the road. They will know how best to go about it.

On a hard surface like the wood you may be better off with the tires fully inflated. The smaller footprint will mean more Psf pressure on the wood at each tire and should result in better traction,I believe.

Good luck

Dallas


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Try the local firehouse, brush trucks have a winch on them, offer a dontation and sign the release of libality form.

I would just buy a winch, you may need it again some day or a buddy might. I had a Jeep CJ7 with a 9k winch on it, she pulled many a full size out and herself. I never got stuck with that winch.

Or try a tow company but they are going to rape you.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Snow chains and 4x4.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

2500Ram said:


> Snow chains and 4x4.


X2

Chain up the rear and try it.. If you do have to also chain the front, try to keep the wheels straight best you can.

You can go along ways in mud just with tire chains, doesnt matter what tire you have.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

one more thing.. Bring another 4x4 truck with you. Use a pull strap between them and use both trucks to get it out.

Maybe chain that truck too..

Be sure to post pics Nathan, mud would be a cool thing to see all over that purdy truck.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

They sell something like this a Lowe's. It would at least make the ground more stable. http://www.stabiligrid.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Remember, this is a 5er. I have to get the truck under it before it goes anywhere.









Add that to the trailer having to move backwards and....

I'll definetly report back on the progress.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When are you planning to do this?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When are you planning to do this?


Yeah, WHEN? Some of us are considering flying out for the event...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> When are you planning to do this?


Yeah, WHEN? Some of us are considering flying out for the event...








[/quote]

Live web cam!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When are you planning to do this?


Yeah, WHEN? Some of us are considering flying out for the event...








[/quote]

Live web cam!!!
[/quote]

At this point, I would advise on "pay per view." You could then purchase the winch, pay the tow company..or heck just leave it there and buy a new Outback with the "viewers" you'd be pulling in.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> When are you planning to do this?


Yeah, WHEN? Some of us are considering flying out for the event...








[/quote]
I figured I'd wait until Jim comes out to get his new OB!!!









Seriously, either Friday night or Sunday depending on the weather. 
I have to get it out soon so I can get the new tires before the big trip. Plus, it's stressful to deal with, and the dw is getting tired of hearing how much I miss the pop-up (Never got that stuck).


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Just for the record.... I have been on my best behavior regarding this situation. I am on the 12 step plan and I'm pleased with my progress to date....

The truth is that I would not want this situation for any of our friends here. Forecast here in Cleveland is for some dryer weather in the next few days, hopefully it will be a little dryer for you soon.

Get R done Nathon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I figured I'd wait until Jim comes out to get his new OB!!!


Oh...if I was there, I would help.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Following from NY. Can't wait for the live feeds to come through. I'll make it down to Times Square to catch it on the BIG SCREEN!


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

This sounds like fun. Hey, you could win big on AFV!!!







Please, please, please post pictures or video!!!!









Really wish you alot of luck!! Hope all vehicles come out okay!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I offered "help" but Nathan decided to ignore me....

Seriously though, PM me and ill meet you out there.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> I offered "help" but Nathan decided to ignore me....
> 
> Seriously though, PM me and ill meet you out there.


Cool! Now you guys have to take pics of two purdy trucks covered in mud...

Cant wait!

Carey


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Have you thought of just jacking up the fiver where it is, remove the tires, go get the new ones and put them on? Then maybe the ground will be dry enough by the time you leave on your trip. Plywood worked well for my DH a few weeks ago to move our fiver. There were big ruts where the TV got stuck the day we brought the new OB home. As long as he stayed straight and stayed on the plywood he was fine. He did use the 4 wheel drive. Good luck--- if you need a Chevy to pull out the Ford and Dogde let me know----just kidding!!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I offered "help" but Nathan decided to ignore me....
> 
> Seriously though, PM me and ill meet you out there.


Cool! Now you guys have to take pics of two purdy trucks covered in mud...

Cant wait!

Carey
[/quote]

Nathan, now if Carey can shoot approx. 20 min of video while ascending and descending a 6-7% grade at 63 mph I think you should be able to give us some video of the "retrieval".







J/K, seriously I hope it all works out for you. I'll certainly keep following this thread.

Brad


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Really there's nothing to worry about Nathan said his father in law would be there with his DODGE!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Poor Nathan.. I knew you guys would jab at him.... Well... I couldnt resist either.. lol

Bet you find a new parking place for that 5er... Between the mud and Raccons I bet you are sick of it..

Now that someone brought up Dodge, its begining to get good...

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

CHAINS and black smoke!!

Seriously, unless you are in a bottomless swamp, 4x4 will surprise you. I have been in places and gotten out of places I probably never should have been. If you have chains, use them and let that new diesel eat. Sounds like you are gonna be backing under her at a 90* angle so get the FIL dodge under yours at the best angle (straightest) you can and I couldn't imagine the 2 trucks not taking it out of the bayou.

Oh and definately some sort of video footage or plenty of action shots. Chevy Ford or Dodge this is a 4x4 band together moment.

Good luck and I will pray for sunshine.

Kinda proud of myself. I didn't mention a Chevy's help (in a brand war kinda way) or "non stock" tires.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> CHAINS and black smoke!!
> 
> Seriously, unless you are in a bottomless swamp, 4x4 will surprise you. I have been in places and gotten out of places I probably never should have been. If you have chains, use them and let that new diesel eat. Sounds like you are gonna be backing under her at a 90* angle so get the FIL dodge under yours at the best angle (straightest) you can and I couldn't imagine the 2 trucks not taking it out of the bayou.
> 
> ...


Ok.. I'll start it.. Looks like that Chevy would make a great leader to give Nathans Ford the extra ooomph it needs to get that trailer out..

Seriously, you have the bumpers and the tires.. Would make a good helper truck!

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> CHAINS and black smoke!!
> 
> Seriously, unless you are in a bottomless swamp, 4x4 will surprise you. I have been in places and gotten out of places I probably never should have been. If you have chains, use them and let that new diesel eat. Sounds like you are gonna be backing under her at a 90* angle so get the FIL dodge under yours at the best angle (straightest) you can and I couldn't imagine the 2 trucks not taking it out of the bayou.
> 
> ...


Ok.. I'll start it.. Looks like that Chevy would make a great leader to give Nathans Ford the extra ooomph it needs to get that trailer out..

Seriously, you have the bumpers and the tires.. Would make a good helper truck!

Carey
[/quote]

Thanks Carey.

I like to have what I need when I need it. Would be more than happy to be at the end of the strap for Nathan. Maybe I will just back under there and pull it out for him. Only thing better than a nice shiny truck, is one covered in MUD!!







Would be more than happy to travel a couple of hours to help. It is the other 10







that are deterring me.

That Ranch hand will hold a 15k lb winch. Just need to get the DW wife out somewhere where she says " man, if we only had a winch in the bumper, that would have been alot easier". Well if you say so honey.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahh yes, and now it starts.









Actually, we might put the dodge under the fiver. My Dad and I figure the limited slip rear has a better chance in 2wd. Of course with a Cummins, there will be smoke!

I'll pm you DT.

I definetly think Joonbee's mods would help me, but too late for that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Cool! Now you guys have to take pics of two purdy trucks covered in mud...
> 
> Cant wait!
> 
> Carey


Actually, I'm not sure how muddy the truck will be. When I nearly got stuck last time, I managed to get a little mud on the steps and a little on the body behind the rear tires. There just wasn't enough traction to really throw it!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Grab a 50lb bag of lime and sread it under your tires. Tires wont hardly spin.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Grab a 50lb bag of lime and sread it under your tires. Tires wont hardly spin.


I was planning on saving the limes for the Corona for after we get it out.









Seriously though, 
Really? Is Lime that gritty?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Grab a 50lb bag of lime and sread it under your tires. Tires wont hardly spin.


I was planning on saving the limes for the Corona for after we get it out.









Seriously though, 
Really? Is Lime that gritty?
[/quote]

Lime gets very hard when it makes contact with moisture. Almost concrete like. Happens instantly. Would make the mud firm quickly.

Lime also wont hurt the soil. Farmers use it all the time to stabilize an acidic soil. Lime is the perfect ph of 7.

What a great idea... Never thought of that one!

Should be able to get it at a place that sells stucco supplies.

Lime is mixed 1/4 to 3/4 with cement to make stucco and mortors.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Grab a 50lb bag of lime and sread it under your tires. Tires wont hardly spin.


I was planning on saving the limes for the Corona for after we get it out.









Seriously though, 
Really? Is Lime that gritty?
[/quote]

Lime gets very hard when it makes contact with moisture. Almost concrete like. Happens instantly.

What a great idea... Never thought of that one!
[/quote]

X3 My parents ALWAYS take that with them when they dry camp. Just never know in TX when a rain storm can come popping up. They went cheap and got a 2wd and still have the factory "pizza cutter" tires on it so the lime has come in handy. Just make sure to wash off any excess on your tires prior to headed down the road or it will get on your trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that makes sense. I wonder how much it will help. Now maybe if I got some Lime, and some chains, I wouldn't have to buy the wood..... hmmmm. Any experience on how it works on churned up soil? I tilled it a little with my tires last time I was in there. Regardless, I might brings a little with me when I go camping. That could really save you if you end up in a soft area...









As for what I do once I get it out, the new campsite is waiting for me. It's the highest one in the campground and should stay nice and dry.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

my 2 cents is defintly use 4x4. i pull mine out of the woods every year from it's winter storage and always sink about 6 inches after sitting trailer weight on the hitch. spins and goes no where in 2 wheel, but pulls right out leaving a trail and mud flying in 4x4. I also have a 5'er.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

It works great in churned up mud. Almost all the concrete trucks in this area carry a bag for getting out of "STICKY" situations. It will def. help with traction.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have had to pull our fiver out of a couple of soft spots and locked it in 4x4 Low and Low gear and let it creep out. did not make a nasty mess and did well. Or you can stand on it and let it smoke.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

fourwalls said:


> We have had to pull our fiver out of a couple of soft spots and locked it in *4x4 Low and Low gear and let it creep out.* did not make a nasty mess and did well. Or you can stand on it and let it smoke.


Very Important !!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Nathan,

I'm not sure where to get it but at our Little League we sometimes use something called Rapid Dry if the infield is really wet. It's quickly drys out the dirt so we can get a game in. It comes in 50lb bags but I have no idea how much it costs. You might also be able to use something like kitty litter or oil dry to soak up the excess moisture enough to let you get the trailer out. Good luck with whatever you end up doing.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you had one of these... you might be all set!!


















PDX Off Road Industries a little division of PDX industries came up with this Keystone Outback Sydney 31RQS(TRX) Tracked Travel Trailer.

Sweet huh?

Want one?

I can get you a really sweet deal!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Woo hoo!!!

I got it out!!!









It actually was downright easy with the osb. I'll post a couple picts later. (they are in mmy silverback album, but it's difficult to post with my phone









Thanks for everyone's suggestions and support!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I never had a doubt. Go 4x4.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Good deal!!

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you got out OK..

.....but part of me wanted it to be a struggle, so we've all have some great video/pictures to enjoy.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job!! Note to self......when selecting a seasonal site, get one on high ground.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Somewhat anti-climatic....I mean..that's great, I am glad you got it out so easy.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOO HOO!!! Congratulations, Nathan!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jcat67 said:


> Somewhat anti-climatic....I mean..that's great, I am glad you got it out so easy.


Yep, anti-climatic, just the way I like it.

Actually with the truck on the osb, I didn't even engage 4wd. Of course 2500lbs over the ar tires doesn't hurt on giving you traction.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Growing up on a farm this was a problem we ran into all the time, we would grab a couple of shovels full of bedding (sawdust) through in in the mud let it soak up most of the water then through a couple of scoops of gravel in to stabilize and and drive away.
Worked all the time unless you were in clay! then you were pretty much screwed


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Must have been the FIL's Cummins









JK.

Glad it's free to get new shoes and a new home.


----------

